# Dexter's Thread



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

A small photo dump of Dexter. Will add more later if I can get more pictures. He is such a wiggle worm, hard to capture on film


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Cutie! I love his coloring.


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

When I'm at my desk, this is where Dexter likes to sleep


----------



## marypetlover (Mar 30, 2017)

He is too cute!!


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Going to groomers to get his nails clipped today. 

Just a few moments of the calm before the storm :laugh:

























Then this goofy one from yesterday


----------



## Ari1405 (Mar 24, 2017)

Dexter is adorable! Loved his goofy photo


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks! 

I love his goofiness. I wish I could catch more of it on camera, but as usual he stops when I get the camera out. Or he is too much of a wiggle worm lol


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

So, Dexter has finally managed to jump onto the couch on his own :clap2:

And house breaking is going great! Very few accidents, and the ones he has had are my fault for not getting him out in time.

Haven't got any new pictures right now. Hopefully soon. It's difficult to get any, soon as I pull my phone out or the camera, he gets right up to it or moves way to much :laugh:


----------



## piperboxermix (Jan 12, 2017)

Yay! Congrats. I think you said you said dachshunds before, but just be careful about stairs and the couch. My family uses a ramp for their dachshund, and it has helped tremendously with back issues she had when she was younger (she's now 11 with no back issues yet). But getting up onto the couch is definitely an achievement! Piper couldn't until she was around 12 weeks and she's fairly big lol! And I relate about it being hard to get pics...my family's doxie is adorable, but always moves around and looks bad in pictures. I only have a few that actually look like her!


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Yup, I had a doxie before. I know, I am super cautious about his back. If I could, I would wrap him bubble wrap  
Our couches are low, so I'm not to worried about it. But when it comes to when he can sleep with us, definitely getting a ramp for our bed. Heck, I need a stool to get in our bad :laugh:


----------



## piperboxermix (Jan 12, 2017)

I feel the same way! That's so nice it's low. My family's couch is pretty high so that's why the ramp is useful. Now actually it's too high for Sui to even get up on it since she's 11. Unfortunately their bed is too high for even a ramp, so Sui is forced to sleep in blankets or on the couch LOL. My bed is super high too so no way the dachshund could get on it, and even Piper has to fling herself through the air to get on. She looks pretty ridiculous haha!!


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

We had to have low couches, I'm only just under 4'11" and have short legs, taller couches just didn't work lol 
Poor Sui lol but at leas the blankets and couch is comfy for her 

Dexter is the same! lol He has yet to really figure out that he needs to back up to jump up on it. So he stands up and kind hops till his back paws are up there. Before he could do it he would get frustrated, he barks/yodels/howls at us till we helped him. He is such a talker, its hilarious lol


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Got a couple quick pictures this morning out on the patio. He blends in with the firewood though lol

















on this one, I forgot I had the flash on. It blurred, but you can see the "feathering" on his tail  That just started coming in a few days or so ago. I love it :biggrin1:


----------



## piperboxermix (Jan 12, 2017)

TinyDragon said:


> We had to have low couches, I'm only just under 4'11" and have short legs, taller couches just didn't work lol
> Poor Sui lol but at leas the blankets and couch is comfy for her
> 
> Dexter is the same! lol He has yet to really figure out that he needs to back up to jump up on it. So he stands up and kind hops till his back paws are up there. Before he could do it he would get frustrated, he barks/yodels/howls at us till we helped him. He is such a talker, its hilarious lol


Lol! I am 5'6" and I still have to climb onto my bed! No way Sui could. But yeah Sui is obviously deprived LOL. When Piper was smaller she would sit there and cry until I put her on the couch! Sui jumps from her front feet to her back whenever she wants something, but she isn't a talker unless there's a strange noise or something. Then it is LOUD. 
Also, Dexter is looking adorable! Love the tail


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you 

omg, Dexter is super loud with his howls. I've been working on teaching quiet, more or less for my own sanity, but also so the neighbors don't complain lol


----------



## piperboxermix (Jan 12, 2017)

Lol! Piper would howl when she was younger, but not so much anymore. She's mostly silent except when our neighbors or their cats are out. Then she sounds vicious! Haha


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Psshh, I _WISH_ Dexter would bark at strangers or at least be a little not so friendly lol 
But he is such a ham, he is cute as heck and knows it and loves all the attention. If it evens looks like someone maybe coming towards him, he gets super excited. Yesterday he almost got his head stuck under the railing all because there was people outside and he wanted to go see them lol

Dexter is almost never quiet, if he is frustrated he makes a fuss. If he is ignored he chatters/yips at you to get your attention. Most of the time I ignore it, but sometimes its just to dang cute and hilarious I can't help it lol


----------



## piperboxermix (Jan 12, 2017)

Lol! Our neighbors aren't really strangers though. Piper LOVES people unless they're in the neighbors yard. Then she hates them haha!! I often walk Piper at night though, and she is the opposite of intimidating,....she wags her tail and tries to get pets from everyone. But if someone actually tried to mess with me she would definitely bark and flip out, which is fine. With sui, she just doesn't like people in general, so she will bark at strangers. That is too funny! Value your friendly doxie!! Haha


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

He is that way on walks too lol 
People will see him and be "aww what a cute puppy!" and he flops to expose his belly for rubs lol Only thing people would have to worry about is being licked to death :laugh:


----------



## piperboxermix (Jan 12, 2017)

TinyDragon said:


> He is that way on walks too lol
> People will see him and be "aww what a cute puppy!" and he flops to expose his belly for rubs lol Only thing people would have to worry about is being licked to death :laugh:


Haha! Piper also enjoys licking. She is such a jumper, it is the hardest thing to try to train her not to do. Since I've been working on it more she's resorted to "sneak attacks," where she seems to be calm, and then launches herself at someone LOL. Um, Piper....not what I meant by "no jumping."


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Ninja dog! lol 

I've been trying to work on that too. But he is stubborn lol


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

mr sweet face :biggrin1:


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

New phone, testing camera  (ignore the green stuffing lol)










His favorite thing to do, people watching (and also hoping they will come give pets)


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Up on the back of the couch like the cats :laugh:


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

First time these 2 have laid together 
my kitty Lily and Dexter


----------



## piperboxermix (Jan 12, 2017)

TinyDragon said:


> First time these 2 have laid together
> my kitty Lily and Dexter


Omg! They are SO cute. Looks like Lily is bigger than Dexter? My cat is bigger than my mom's doxie too lol!!


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

She's just fat and super fluffy lol 
they are about the same weight wise though. She is about 8-9 lbs and Dexter a few weeks ago was 7 lbs, I believe he is about 8 or 9 now but havent had him weighed lately. Height wise, they are about the same, she may be just a tad taller but not by much.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Such a cutie! I always love pics of dogs and cats together.


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you!
I love it too 
I've tried plenty to get pictures of them together, just never worked out. This one took 3 or 4 times before I could get a clear shot, he kept wagging his tail so it blurred lol


----------



## sonja_sadek (Jan 24, 2017)

They are really cute to look at. thanks for sharing:rockon:


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Dexter loves ice


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

So we have this tube that my husband got from his work that we transformed into a giant cat scratch post. It's about 2 maybe 2 1/2 feet high. 
I don't know how he did it, but Dexter managed to get on it without me even noticing he tried. Getting down, now that was a different story. He started whining and barking :help: because he couldn't :doh:


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Basking in the sun, or at least what little sun there is. 
Couldn't decide which one I like better so I shared both


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Big Smiles


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

SO update:

I know I should have rewarded Dexter with treats when he went potty outside, but I didn't. I did give lots of praises/pets though. Was doing good, but still having accidents. Yesterday I started giving him treats every time he went outside, and today NO accidents  

Basic training is eh... He does sit pretty well. Still has impulse control issues. Working on it, but not much improvements (I've been doing the it's Yer Choice method) 

One issue I have is he is either super wired and is like the energy bunny or he is so tired/lazy he literally drags his back paws when it comes to moving. No in between. Even when I try to catch training when he is slowing down, it's like he gets a second wind and is back to energizer bunny mode. :frusty:

I'm getting ready to order some stuff for him in the next few days. One of those being a clicker (literally everywhere by me when I go to look seems to be out ugh) So hopefully If I can time it right, maybe I can clicker train him. Fingers crossed.

Other than that. He is doing great! Growing good, filling out mostly now. 
It's interesting watching his fur come in long. It's mostly just on his ears/tail and legs/paws right now. But up on his back it's beginning to feel thicker and growing some, but no real visual difference yet.


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

My lil monster


----------



## piperboxermix (Jan 12, 2017)

TinyDragon said:


> My lil monster


Such a sweet face. And Piper has the same banana toy, except hers is definitely in worse shape lol!


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

It's his favorite toy lol it's literally the only one not destroyed in some way. Everything else is :laugh:


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Took a nap with me earlier. Getting head scratches 
20170523_082933


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Just woke up from a pup nap 
unnamed (5)

unnamed5
unnamed (3)

Heard a jet go by
unnamed (4)


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

I have been sick the last week or so. Dexter has been pretty much stuck to me like glue during that time. In this picture, I was sitting on the couch, literally no room, and he made sure he fit right on my side 
unnamed (6) 

unnamed (8) 
unnamed (7)


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

6 months old 
Stubborn as ever, but such a lovable boy. 
19723894_1090927457718758_1103070796_o


----------

